# Realtek AC'97 Driver install problem



## eighty4 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm running Windows 7 and my sound isn't working, so I googled the problem and saw I should install the HD Audio/AC'97 drivers. When I run the installer windows security asks if I want to stop installing or install them anyway. I click install anyway but that pop up keeps coming back after I click it.
I'm not sure what to do.
Any help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That may not be your sound card. Go to Start and type in *devmgmt.msc* in the search box and hit enter. In the Device Manager under Sound,Video, and game controllers. You should see a yellow mark next to *AC97* device and maybe another sound device. Right click them both individually and uninstall them. Now right click any device and choose *Scan for Hardware Changes*. This should find your Sound Card. Right Click and choose *Update Driver*, Choose *No, not at this time.* *Install from a lis*t. Choose *Don't Search*. It should show the driver your missing. If not, then you must download the driver from the support page for your computer manufacturer's Support web site. (Ie Dell, HP etc)


----------



## eighty4 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well I'm thinking windows 7 is blocking me from installing the driver? It asks if it should install the driver because it doesn't know the signature or something. I click install anyway but the pop up asking the same question keeps coming back up?


----------



## eighty4 (Dec 31, 2008)

Because here's the original problem i'm having, it showing my speakers as headphones.


----------



## eighty4 (Dec 31, 2008)

Can anyone give me a hand? I'm at a dead end here.


----------



## Houng (Oct 1, 2010)

Hy there.

I have this configuration:

Intel Pentium D 3.2 Ghz FSB800
512 Mb DDR2 800Mhz
Ati X1300 256 Mb
HDD WD 250 Gb SATA2
MB Gigabyte GA 965P-S3 rev 3.3

Every time i try to install vista, when it reaches the final step (Completing installation) the system suddenly reboots and after that it shows me the screen where i must choose Safe Mode.. Last Known Good Configuration.. or Start Windows Normally.. No matter what i choose it says installation did not succeeded and try to reinstall.
Does anyone know how to solve this problem?


----------



## mzk57 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello guys!

Just follow these simple steps and everything would be fine. The problem you mentioned seems like very big ones, but actually they are not, if the you know whats causing them. The problem is very simple, you are installing wrong driver for your sound card or wrong version of the driver. All you have to do is to find out the version and manufacturer info of the driver you need for your sound card (or any other hardware). Then find that driver/software and install it. Every thing would be fine.

Here is how I managed to solve similar kind of trouble in my PC:

- Download a software called 'UpdateMyDrivers' from http://www.driverskit.com
- Install the software & run full system drivers scan

This software can download & install the latest versions of the required drivers/software for your PC if you purchase it, but if you are a not so rich student like me, then proceed as follow:

- From the scan results, find out the 'Multimedia Audio Controller'. You will find this one in the *'Other devices'* category or in the *'Sound, video & game controllers'* category
- If you have purchased the 'UpdateMyDrivers' software (i.e. have entered the key to unlock it fully) then you could simply click 'update' and it will download and install the required driver.
- If you have not purchased 'UpdateMyDrivers', then click on *'details'*
- From the details, note the name of *'Manufacturer'* & *'Version'* of the driver required
- Close the software & go to google, yahoo or bing. Then paste the name of the 'Manufacturer' & 'Version' in the search bar.
- From the results you could easily find out the required driver's download link. (I found mine on a TSF type place)
- Download the driver.
- Uninstall any sound driver on your PC which is not working (i.e no sound) using 'device manager'
- Now install the downloaded driver and you will get sound back on your PC 

This is how I managed to solve my 'no sound' after 1 week of misery.

Note: This method could be used to find drivers for any hardware installed on your PC

------------------------------------------------------------------------

If someone wants help regarding this matter, or any step is not clear, please feel free for contacting me.
My email: mzk57 at-the-rate-of yahoo dot com

Thanks & Good Luck!


----------



## mzk57 (Feb 4, 2009)

eighty4 said:


> I'm running Windows 7 and my sound isn't working, so I googled the problem and saw I should install the HD Audio/AC'97 drivers. When I run the installer windows security asks if I want to stop installing or install them anyway. I click install anyway but that pop up keeps coming back after I click it.
> I'm not sure what to do.
> Any help?


You just have to find the rite driver for your sound card. I had similar kind of problem. The device manager showed that it required VINLY AC'97 audio driver. But when I downloaded that driver, it would simply not work and i found it quite irritating. I tried Realtek AC'97 Diver as well, but no luck. Infect when the driver installation was about to finish, the system kept on rebooting. Then I performed the above mentioned steps & found that the missing driver for my PC was 'Sound Max'. I search it through google. Found, downloaded & installed it & every thing was just normal again & it felt as it was NOT that big problem :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if the Realtek driver will work - http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

